# Are Rainbow fish aggressive????



## saml

Does anyone know if rainbow fish tend to be bullies (especially towards its own kind)? I have a new set up that i just put 4 australian rainbow fish in (so far, that is all that is in the tank). Out of the 4, one is chasing the other 3 constantly. Basically, if they come out of hiding he/she chases them. Any insight would be greatly appreciated!!

thanks


----------



## Guest

Wait, so, you have an aggressive fish, and you're wondering if it's aggressive or not?


----------



## Cacatuoides

Okay lemons, quite being the charming little feller you always are. I don't believe that rainbow fish are normally agressive, but labeling a entire species agressive/semiagressive/peaceful in my opinion is kinda general.


----------



## llamas

I thought they were peaceful little fish. Although, every fish has its own personality.


----------



## saml

*lemon*

Lemons::: that actually was not my question. the question was 'does anyone know if rainbow fish tend to be aggressive...


----------



## Mikaila31

usually not, but there are exceptions. As far as big rainbows I only kept boeseami, and they had a pecking order, but where non overly aggressive. Lots of the dwarf rainbows are even gentler.... 

I suggest adding a temporary divider, lock the overly dominate one up at the end of the tank for a day or so. Give the rest of the fish 3/4 of the tank. Watch how the remaining 3 rainbows behave w/o the dominate one present. You will always have a dominate male w/ rainbows. You just don't want one that is oppressive to the other fish. If the separation helps, I would trade the aggressive one for a different fish...


----------



## saml

Thanks Mikaila!

I will try that.


----------



## emc7

i think its a school thing like tiger barbs. A few are more trouble than more. And it will always take a few days to decide hierarchy and then hopefully calm down. But it could possibly be breeding aggression. Do you know what sexes you have?


----------

